# Cm7 WiFi issues



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

Recently my NC has been giving me problems getting it to connect to WiFi. It was working fine one minute then the next went into a never ending cycle of WiFi connecting and disconnecting. It now shows my home network as out of range even with the router right next to it and other devices connected and working. I run an open network using MAC filtering for allowed devices.

The only way that I have been able to get it working is by fling back to a back up, but that only works for a few hours before the cycle repeats itself again.

Everything worked flawlessly for about 3 weeks or so, then bam.... Not working.

Anyone else had this issue and found a fix?

BTW, CM 7.0.3 stable installed to emmc, not SD card booting.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Have you tried telling it to forget the network and then reconnecting to it? What channel is your network on? I've had issues with higher channels on my NC.

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

yea i have done the whole forget thing. no dice. network is on channel 8


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

crash1781 said:


> yea i have done the whole forget thing. no dice. network is on channel 8


How does it perform on other wireless networks? I had some instability with a non-obviously dysfunctional Linksys router until I recently replaced it. If it works perfectly on other networks, then question your network seriously.

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

Same problem on 5 different networks that I have tried. Home, 2 starbucks, frienda network, tethering from my thunderbolt. If it finds them they show out of range or just goes into the connecting disconnecting loop.
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

Updated to CM 7.1.0 RC1 hopefully I will get lucky.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

crash1781 said:


> Updated to CM 7.1.0 RC1 hopefully I will get lucky.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Let us know how well it performs on a very stock install. If you still have problems, you may have a hacked nook.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## snakebitezz (Aug 26, 2011)

Mine actually. Kills my fios router like no wifi once it connects all my others devices loose signal but my old Linksys is what I'm using now or I have to tether anyone have a clue? ???


----------



## robnez (Jan 7, 2012)

crash1781 said:


> Recently my NC has been giving me problems getting it to connect to WiFi. It was working fine one minute then the next went into a never ending cycle of WiFi connecting and disconnecting. It now shows my home network as out of range even with the router right next to it and other devices connected and working. I run an open network using MAC filtering for allowed devices.
> 
> The only way that I have been able to get it working is by fling back to a back up, but that only works for a few hours before the cycle repeats itself again.
> 
> ...


Quick question - have you tried deleting all the remembered networks? I boot off SD but that's a common thing for me.

* Edit *Sorry didn't see you tried the forget thing already. Disregard my post

Sent from my NookColor using RootzWiki


----------

